# My last DELTA FAUCET



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Try to install a DELTA kitchen faucet for the customer 
and it last about a week before it begins to leak all over the kitchen sink....

It appears that MOEN still makes a pretty decent faucet 
which I picked up at LOWES for $85 bucks...

the moen faucet is better than what DELTA is trying to sell me from the supply house.....

NO MORE DELTA JUNK FOR ME


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

Ya, Delta is cheaping out some, but what company isn't these days? I get so tired of installing junk...  And most of it is pretty junky these days.

I just installed a Moen Arbor the other day and I was not thrilled by the quality. It's not a cheap faucet - sorta mid-range. You'd think it would be pretty well made at that level, right?

If I had been installing it single-post it would have been ok, but I was using the 3-hole escutcheon. The fit and finish between the faucet and the escutcheon was really pathetic. There's nothing whatsoever to hold the faucet centered on the escutcheon and also nothing whatsoever to keep the escutcheon from wandering around on the sink. I resorted to putting a fatty bead of silicone under the escutcheon and just hand tightening it and leaving it to cure overnight so I could finish installing next day.

The faucet is still free to move around on top of the escutcheon. Only chrome-on-chrome friction holds it in place. That won't stay put for very long in your average kitchen. When it moves it'll likely cut the spray hose on the edge of the escutcheon hole - it's just a plain punched hole in the stainless escutcheon - no raised ring to keep the faucet centered, and nothing to protect the tubes/hoses whatsoever. Very poorly thought out. Just a quick and dirty afterthought tossed in the box.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Those kitchen faucets by Delta are gone...I recommended Delta to a customer and she bought it, I installed it and we both looked at it in its thin metal easy to rock back and forth on the sink cheapness.. I almost apologized...


----------



## PeckPlumbing (Mar 19, 2011)

The body of the new delta cheapos feels horrible. In fact, you have to get the supply lines just right or the spout will not stay to the far side of its swing without 'pushing back'.


----------



## Ironwood2011 (May 6, 2011)

Delta Faucets are Junk! I dislike all faucets made by Delta, Price Pfister and Moen.


----------



## Mega Smash (Oct 9, 2009)

Ironwood2011 said:


> Delta Faucets are Junk! I dislike all faucets made by Delta, Price Pfister and Moen.


What do you install then?

I hate how Moen (for their kitchen faucets) went from using the 5/8" nut and horseshoe to that giant aluminum nut with three screws on it.

At least with the nut and horseshoe you could fit a piece of supporting wood under it if the countertop was rotten.


----------



## Ironwood2011 (May 6, 2011)

Mega Smash said:


> What do you install then?
> 
> I hate how Moen (for their kitchen faucets) went from using the 5/8" nut and horseshoe to that giant aluminum nut with three screws on it.
> 
> At least with the nut and horseshoe you could fit a piece of supporting wood under it if the countertop was rotten.


I like to stick to Kohler for the bottom end range. I try to sell alot of KWC, Hans Grohe, Grohe. Those 4 are probably my biggest sellers. And have the most trouble free install and last.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*look at the box below the faucet*



Mega Smash said:


> What do you install then?
> 
> I hate how Moen (for their kitchen faucets) went from using the 5/8" nut and horseshoe to that giant aluminum nut with three screws on it.
> 
> At least with the nut and horseshoe you could fit a piece of supporting wood under it if the countertop was rotten.


 
note the MOEN MUREIFIELD box that the ****ty Delta faucet is sitting on..

it is a MOEN from Lowes for 85 bucks.... 


it was %100 better quality than this *dog crap* that
 my supply house sold my customer....:yes:


I gonna start to stock them in my truck.... 
they were not too bad at all and got me out of a JAM


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

I know some hate them, but what about Wolverine Brass? There built solid, and seem to be a good value. 

I'm on the fence about what to put in, my default recommendation is Delta, but every time I put one in I feel like I could do better. 

I am at the point of making a decision, but pulling the trigger is tough.


----------



## plumb nutz (Jan 28, 2011)

WBs gotta new two handle faucet that's pretty sharp. Not too fond of the single lever with the loop handle. Haven't messed with the kitchen faucet to say anything about it


----------



## DIZ (Nov 17, 2010)

supergrif makes nice heavy faucets.


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

DIZ said:


> supergrif makes nice heavy faucets.


Are those idiots still in business? I'm shocked! They were super popular in the 90's. Horrible faucets! But they wouldn't honor their warranties when the fancy finishes flaked off and they disappeared. Good riddance.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Indie said:


> I know some hate them, but what about Wolverine Brass? There built solid, and seem to be a good value.
> 
> I'm on the fence about what to put in, my default recommendation is Delta, but every time I put one in I feel like I could do better.
> 
> I am at the point of making a decision, but pulling the trigger is tough.


I'm ALL OVER the Wolverine Brass Essence Single handle pull out as my new go-to faucet ! They fixed whatever problems might have been from before according to my rep . 
That and the Kohler K10433 are the ONLY KITCHEN FAUCETS I WILL RECOMMEND . 
SSSOOOOO disappointed in Moen & Delta


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*wolverine brass*



Cal said:


> I'm ALL OVER the Wolverine Brass Essence Single handle pull out as my new go-to faucet ! They fixed whatever problems might have been from before according to my rep .
> That and the Kohler K10433 are the ONLY KITCHEN FAUCETS I WILL RECOMMEND .
> SSSOOOOO disappointed in Moen & Delta


 
I thought the moen was ok, and it was much better than DELTA



So does the wolverine brass single handle faucet use the same parts as the DELTA?? or does it take special parts??



To anyone wanting to capture the whole faucet market ...

 all they have to do is copy the DELTA 
product from years past.....use the exact same parts 
and you will rule.....


----------



## plumb nutz (Jan 28, 2011)

They use WB proprietary cartridges. Haven't seen much of an issue with them but the use if their faucet is limited. Good news, cant go to the local box store and buy 'em


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

I've started buying Wb as of late. Haven't tried thier faucets as yet but will check out some of the above mentioned. The old Delta was or is very repairable and needed to be. I just want something repairable and at a decent price.
One thing that empresses me about WB is they don't sell to non contractors.The salesman said thier online catalog and prices are only available to contractors. Our locals will sell to anybody.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

*Wolverine Brass thought?*

I've installed plenty of Delta DST products and have had great responses from customers to be honest. Copper and brass turn to crap here so I don't so much mind the plastic stuff as long as the finish holds up. 
WB looks really solid though, any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## beachplumber (Feb 7, 2010)

Won't recommend anymore delta kitch faucets. I keep some cfg on the truck and haven't much trouble with them. Supposed to be moens ecomomic line.

I don't like the single lever with spray on the side though.
either go with the pull out spray or the gooseneck pull out


----------



## DIZ (Nov 17, 2010)

futz said:


> Are those idiots still in business? I'm shocked! They were super popular in the 90's. Horrible faucets! But they wouldn't honor their warranties when the fancy finishes flaked off and they disappeared. Good riddance.


Still in business. I have never had a problem with them. I have installed a load of these things as far back as 98 and never heard of finish flaking. I could be wrong though, wouldnt be the first or last time.


----------



## bartnc37 (Feb 24, 2009)

We were putting in the WB ks faucets for a while but it seemed like a year or so down the road the spout would be very hard to move, like the o rings were swelling or something. Removing the handle could be pain as it seems like the plastic cartridge stem really sticks in the handle. They seem to be well built but i just saw way to many issues with them way to early.


----------



## PeckPlumbing (Mar 19, 2011)

bartnc37 said:


> We were putting in the WB ks faucets for a while but it seemed like a year or so down the road the spout would be very hard to move, like the o rings were swelling or something. Removing the handle could be pain as it seems like the plastic cartridge stem really sticks in the handle. They seem to be well built but i just saw way to many issues with them way to early.


We were going back on faucets (moen chateau s/h chrome kitchen faucet) that were put in 3 years ago for the same thing.. always the orings making it super hard to turn. And those damn handle kits with the allen set screw that break off.


----------



## Everflow (Feb 1, 2010)

The last Delta faucets I put in... the box the faucets came in weighed more then the faucet.:furious:


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

I'm pretty sick about the quality of all faucets. 

Luckily, I'm usually just replacing faucets in rentals, so I use Gerbers. They closely resemble some of the super-cheapies, but parts are slightly better - brass bodies, ceramic stems. They keep making them cheaper, though, with plastic single handles and the two handle center cap. But they're inexpensive enough that you don't expect them to last forever.

I've repaired so many Moens that just plain fall apart. How can a company that's so proud of itself produce handles that fall off? I never walk past a Moen without having to tighten the little machine screws on the handles. I've seen the super high-end oiled finish pull-out types with teensy, easy-to-lose parts inside and snapping their little plastic straps because the cartridge is getting sticky.

American Standards aren't too bad, but that stupid tied-together pop-up cable is a nuisance. I put one in one of my own basins to test it and within a week the bacteria were making it smell like a bucket of sulphur. Nothing I used in it would kill the smell and I had to remove it, and I didn't feel like drilling out the faucet to install a normal pop-up.

I've found that the American Standard kitchen faucets will lose their O-rings long before the cartridge dies, if it ever does.

They seem to have re-designed the Moen Posi cartridges and now I get them leaking right out of the box. Heaven forfend if you should ever break off the stem on one of those and have to remove the cartridge in a high-lime area because it takes a lot of drilling with a small bit and a lot of breaking to pieces.

Around here, everything is price, unless the customer goes to the box store and purchases the faucet themselves. Then, the sky's the limit. They just don't want to
give any money to the plumber.

Oh, and I put in one of those new Delta kitchen faucets that a customer handed me about a year ago. Re-visiting the site to clean a drain a while back, I noticed that the chrome had already worn off the high spout from use.


----------

